# Glycerin Base which colors the best?  Clear or white?



## safire_6 (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to make glycerin curls to put in my CP soap.  Which colors best, the white base or clear base?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2009)

If you add red coloring to white base, you will get pink, etc. It's just like w/ paint, the white will make the color pastel.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I think it depends on what you want the curls to look like.  The clear glycerin will turn out more transparent.  The white will be more solid, even if the color is affected by the white base, and you could do a mix, which would come out transluscent, not quite clear, not quite opaque.  Clear curls embedded in opaque soap will look kind of like jelly fillling.  Opaque curls will just look more like the whole thing was made as a solid piece, like a milifiore cane.  

The hearts here were opaque inclusion in a clear base.  Imagine what it would look like the opposite way, and you can get an idea of the affects you might want.  Good luck!

http://jkbrownstudioalamode.blogspot.co ... hobby.html 

I couldn't get the pic to load, so I'm just giving you the link to my blog post where I listed the picture, too.


----------



## safire_6 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!  Do you know if glycerin curls can be added to CP soaps?  Will the lye do anything to them?

P.S.  You don't look old enough to be a grandma!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

Stupid me, I totally missed the *C* P - that's what I get for reading fast.  No, MP won't work.  Geez, and I thought I was helping.  Sorry!  Nothing like a tip that just fizzlessszzzzzz.

I had my 48th this year... getting close to the big 5-0 and trying to prepare myself for it.  Still a kid at heart.


----------



## safire_6 (Jun 4, 2009)

Shoot!  Can a curl be made with CP soap?  I've tried but can't get it to roll.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2009)

You can embed M&P in CP. There are members here who do it.  I have not tried so I can not offer 1st hand tips.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a blog where they embedded M&P in CP.

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/06/soap-sunday.html


----------

